# Tackle Whores: How do you Organise/Store your fishing gear



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

I can change brake pads, solve quadratic equations, and make a hell of a good tarragon chicken, but I have never been able to find a good way to organise and store my fishing gear in the garage.

Got the space but it always seems to come unravelled after a couple of months. Any suggestions and brag photos of your success would be appreciated.

Part of the current state of affairs (not all the rods)


----------



## ajbigfish (Sep 16, 2013)

One idea is to go to bcf and get a tackle and rod storage stand, my dad made a really good rod storage idea, we got 2 pieces of wood about the height of our shed roof and stuck them to the side of the wall about the1.5m apart, then we put screws in the wood so the rods could lay along them. For the tackle storage we put book shelves together so our fishing bags are out of the way. Hope this is some good advice.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2013)

Kmart have some very cheap rod holder material that will screw direct to the garage wall. I have a couple. The rods that sit in it are the ones I don't use regularly. The bulk of rods clutter the garage  
Reels & parts sit in a cupboard ... except the ones I use regularly that sit on the rods that clutter the garage  
I found a great Tackle box with lots of inner containers for lures. The lures I don't use regularly ... If you think there's a picture forming here, you'd be correct


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Similar to yours to be honest.

I have a room full of my toys.

It's got everything of mine in there. How it's organised depends on the season. Currently I have all fishing gear stacked against the back wall, 3 snowboards on saw horses that I'm in the process of giving a summer coat to. The other corner is stacked with surf boards which will replace the snowboards toward the centre of the room shortly.

The side of the room I'm on at the moment has my PC and aquarium and all my work/study stuff. and a bunch of wall maps and stuff. Skateboards behind the door. This is a man den of epically chaotic proportions.

I know exactly where everything is though.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Eric... your lot looks quite ordered and neat compared to mine... but as Koich said, " I know exactly where everything is."

Most of my problem stems from the fact that a car is housed in the garage where I keep my fishing gear and two kayaks hang from the ceiling joists as well.

Rods can be stored upright almost anywhere, but although it's chaotic, all the reels are cleaned and serviced after every trip, so when a decent fish hooks on, the reel won't be what loses the fish.

That's my salt-water gear... upstairs I have a cupboard full of just about everything fly-fishermen need, plus a sewing-machine cupboard that opens out and becomes a fly-tying bench with drawers that hold zillions of fly-tying things.

I had heaps of hackles (rooster and hen), including some of the expensive ones, and one time after a long spell between tying sessions, I opened the bench and out flew lots of moths.

I was gutted! and so was my stock of hackles... instead, I had lots of maggots and moths in all stages of life. Some of the maggots were pretty green like that particular hackle they had eaten.

What amazed me was that the expensive ones (Metz) were all untouched. Apparently, they must have been treated for such infestations.

$,$$$ all down the drain.

Cheers all... Jimbo


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2013)

quick and easy solution which I use is to turn a milk crate on its side and stick the rods through the holes.


----------



## vladimir (Jan 2, 2013)

i made a timber base and stuck some pieces of plubing pipes and placed the ods in the pipes


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions about the rods, I might need a couple of milk crates as I tend not to throw rods away even when I've replaced the tip a couple of times after being crushed in the car door or window. (A couple have no more than 2 or 3 centimeters between the tip and last guide  )

As for the rest of the gear, that's where the bigger problem is. It's in boxes and crates that at some point in the last couple of years seemed to made sense but I usually can't find what I need when I need it. My fishing gear in the garage is sort of like Moldova, I know it's someplace in Europe, but I'll be damned if I know exactly where :?


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm the same, I sort it out and within a month its a mess again. I have come to terms with the fact its just a viscous cycle and now plan it out coffee or beer in the shed music on sit down and sort out the goods, reorganise my tackle boxes at the same time. So now I have a 20l bucket full of lures that were once great but i dont use anymore :evil: 

Shhh dont tell the missus


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2013)

salticrak said:


> catamaran crap,hobie crap,fishing gear, unfinished paintings where to start?


I see you have a dodgie hat that would make you look like one of those Old farmers market wannabies


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Don't confuse aesthetically pleasing with organised. You know where everything is, right?


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

hey Eric-go the rod stands as suggested.....those stackable plastic square boxes and $10 tool/tackle boxes....and a table with a light to tie tackle...and a lounge to sleep on...and a tv with remote...and a fridge.....and leftovers.....


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Barrabundy said:


> Don't confuse aesthetically pleasing with organised. You know where everything is, right?


I know everything is out here ...somewhere, I'm was just aiming a little higher than the current state of affairs :lol:










But at least this thread has made me feel better now knowing that I am not alone in my lack of tackle management, reaffirming my belief that if you can't improve yourself, at least take comfort in knowing others are not better off.

Unlike the Type A personality Fisherman that built this abomination. (_Damn showoff!_) :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2013)

salticrak said:


> catamaran crap,hobie crap,fishing gear, unfinished paintings where to start?


Get rid of the floor tiles. They're using up valuable space you can use for temporary storage of hooks.


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

My name is Tony and I am a Tackle Addict.
This photo is baout 3 yrs old the collection is about 50% bigger now......and growing......don't get me started on lures either.


----------



## Levi (Nov 24, 2008)

Here's a few pics of my set up. Removable, cheap and easy. I moved house. Just take it with me.
Rolled it up the hill last time I moved on my yak trolley


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2013)

where/how do you all store your mirage drives?
They are the most awkward bastards of things to store


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

filthy said:


> where/how do you all store your mirage drives?
> They are the most awkward bastards of things to store


At my old house I had a rope with loops sliced into both ends. I'd throw the rope over a floor joist and stick a pedal through each loop. It was a high set QLDer so the drive would hand down off the joist via the pedals. The joist was the same width as what the pedal spacing was.

I've also seen someone with a multi purpose rack thingie which is a long track to which you can attach various other handy hangie thingies. He hangs his mirage drive off one of those on the garage wall.

I have a locker in which I keep a backpack which has my smaller assorted kayak fishing bits and pieces. Also in the locker goes my seat, Pfd, mirage drive, paddle. It has a shelf inside which I keep stuff like knives, other stuff, crap etc. the mirage drive is an awkward item to store!

I also have one drawer dedicated to hard body lures (all just chucked in), and another for plastics, open packets in an ice cream container inside it to hold them upright so they don't leak.

Old mate just built a new house with a 3 bay totally enclosed shed. Has freezers for both bait and fish as well as cleaning facilities, display cabinets for reels, rod racks, lure racks, boats, you name it, he's got it....his personal tackle shop!

Found it, http://www.rubbermaid.com/Category/Page ... D=RP091284 (sorry, this is the US page, same product though)

Expensive but you could copy the idea


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Buy a dynamo labeller and label your tackle boxes with the type of fish., kingfish, hairtal, bream, squid, etc.
I take two smaller tackle boxes in the yak with me and the_ idea _is that I just grab the right ones for each trip.
Bigger containers that stay at home can be jigs, poppers, hooks, hb's etc etc.

_You'll note the use of the word "idea", that's because my system hasn't managed to move past that stage yet._


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Where's the leash hole on those things? Must be a newer one than mine.


----------

